# How often do you train a week?



## TuNguyen (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just curious about a few things. Would you mind answering these questions for me?

Q1. Would you describe yourself as: Someone who trains casually to keep fit amongst other interests, Someone who takes training fairly seriously but wouldn't do competitions, or Someone who trains to fight in the ring?

Q2. How often do you train a week? Break it down into hours and days if you'd like.

So for example:

I would describe myself as someone who takes training fairly seriously, but not really interested in doing tournaments.

I do 1.5 hours classes, 5 days a week.


----------



## cisco (Oct 19, 2012)

Karate twice a week, 90 mn each. It also includes basic BJJ.

then 2 more sessions of functional cardio + weights.

apart from Dojo, I dont fight.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i'm recently an ex bodybuilder so i do mma just twice a week at the moment for 1.5hours a time and weights 4 times a week for 40-50mins


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I just train for general fitness. When doing cardio on top of weight of do:

4 x 40mins on bike

3 x 20 mins weights

1hr circuits

= 4hrs 40mins

But at the moment I'm not doing cardio due to breathing issues so it's just weights and circuits, so 1hr 40 mins


----------



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

I do 2 x Thai classes a week (1.5h), 2 x K1 classes a week (1.5h)

I also do a 2 hour heavy bag session and half hour of shadow boxing. When work permits i try and get a S&C session in to.

Non training days i try and do some stretching.

Im training with a view to getting a fight towards the end of the year (have a bit of weight to loose) and need to prove myself to my Cru.


----------



## lucs-mma (Jan 4, 2013)

used to be just weights 3 x a week and random extra day at times.

this year

tuesday friday sunday 1 hour one to one training in muay thai

2 weight sessions where i can or if i feel like it after thia boxing if not after then separate days

today nothing as the snow has me house bound


----------



## jayce35 (Jan 8, 2013)

3 x 90 min mma class per week. 1 x 90 min swim per week 2 x 5 mile run and 1 90 min gym session a week.

want some fights this year to see if it pays off


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Boxing session atleast 3 x a week, strength and condition circuit 3 x a week, jujitsu once a week at present


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bonecrusher said:


> Boxing session atleast 3 x a week, strength and condition circuit 3 x a week, jujitsu once a week at present


So 7 sessions a week then? Are they all about an hour long?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to train regularly, but now I rotate days and night shifts so my sleep pattern is so off I just don't have the energy. Plus being 6 foot 4 and 179lbs I'm a beanpole, so more prone to back injuries (just like this last week). So once that is healed I'll defo be strengthening my back.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AlanS said:


> I used to train regularly, but now I rotate days and night shifts so my sleep pattern is so off I just don't have the energy. Plus being 6 foot 4 and 179lbs I'm a beanpole, so more prone to back injuries (just like this last week). So once that is healed I'll defo be strengthening my back.


Ah man, shifts really did me in, it was just impossible to get a routine going and it really played with my body clock.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Katy said:


> So 7 sessions a week then? Are they all about an hour long?


Boxing sessions are anything between an hour to an hour and a half. Weights is about hour to two hours depending how busy gym is and is an all over session and strength and conditioning circuits are anything from half hour to an hour. Jujitsu at present is an hour and a half.Will be adding 20mins cardio into my training three or four time a week of poss too, especially as my fight is drawing closer 8 or so weeks to go

Must say though have started to suffer with little niggling injuries at present which is frustrating


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bonecrusher said:


> Boxing sessions are anything between an hour to an hour and a half. Weights is about hour to two hours depending how busy gym is and is an all over session and strength and conditioning circuits are anything from half hour to an hour. Jujitsu at present is an hour and a half.Will be adding 20mins cardio into my training three or four time a week of poss too, especially as my fight is drawing closer 8 or so weeks to go
> 
> Must say though have started to suffer with little niggling injuries at present which is frustrating


It's certainly a hell of a lot of training...you must be very fit! But then I suppose the downside is that parts of you body suffer from the hard work!


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Tbh I dnt know how fit I am. I don't feel it when training in the gym lol. It never ever seems to get easier does it!! But I hope I'm fit enough that when I fight/compete in whatever I have enough to complete and enough to win!!


----------

